
Machine learning and porn videos - ejack-app
http://www.ejack-app.com/
======
Piskvorrr
"We're building a profile on your porn habits, and this sentence doesn't sound
creepier by the word."

~~~
ejack-app
True. That's why you we don't ask for email or facebook login.

------
moo8
thank you for this app. we can now browse ad free and download the vids too.
bonus if u could display the actors etc is there a donation button ? u are
doing us great service

~~~
ejack-app
You are most welcome! Unfortunately, we do not have any info on the actors in
each video... Feel free to share it with your friends :-)

